# Non Aggresive Male Mice??



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, when i start breeding i was thinking that I could create a line of non aggresive male mice?I don't plan on culling coz im to soft lol, so if there are alot of males in a litter they would probably be hard to find homes for yeah?And i think one of the reasons is because people are looking for a group of mice, and males that havnt been neutered normally fight.So if they didnt fight then they would be able to live together and more people might want them.It'll be hard but I'l just have to try extra hard, and I'l have the support of my mice luving friends Matty, Peter and Jake  .I dont know if this is the right place btw.

Ps. Hav'nt been on much coz my family are having this massive fight :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Some varieties dont fight.I've never had champagne tan bucks fight even when used for breeding where as siamese leave the nest with boxing gloves attached.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: (and too right) at siamese! But I agree, many varieties will live together just fine when introduced as youngsters.


----------

